
NSA dump password & Message to Trump released by “TheShadowBrokers” - tinodotim
https://medium.com/@shadowbrokerss/dont-forget-your-base-867d304a94b1
======
krapp
With all due respect to "TheShadowBrokers" et al., you were warned. You were
warned that Donald Trump was a sociopath, a con artist, a man with no moral
core, and deeply entrenched in the very system of globalist oligarchy you
thought he would tear down.

Caveat Emptor.

------
itchyjunk
I am not sure how one would know if it's a copy cat or not. The only thing
that would hint on this being the real group is at the very end.

"Be considering this our form of protest. The password for the EQGRP-Auction-
Files is CrDj”(;Va.*NdlnzB9M?@K2)#>deB7mN

But we’d still be happy to accept donations to further the cause.
19BY2XCgbDe6WtTVbTyzM9eR3LYr6VitWK

TheShadowBrokers"

Lets assume it at face value and say it's real. What are they doing? Writing a
"letter to the president" and posting it on the internet in hopes of him
reading it? Then what?

"But what kind of deal can be resulting in chemical weapons used in Syria, Mr.
Bannon’s removal from the NSC, US military strike on Syria, and successful
vote for SCOTUS without change rules?"

This is an interesting question though. We don't see what the world leaders
and thinking/planning. Only the result of their action. Who knows what kind of
deals are being struck behind closed doors?

~~~
amadeuspzs
The password is legit, but watch out for the double quotation marks. It should
read CrDj"(;Va.*NdlnzB9M?@K2)#>deB7mN

